# Best game of 08



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

Well the year is coming to an end! Tell meh the best game on ANY console.


----------



## Friendo (Dec 2, 2008)

Fallout 3.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 2, 2008)

The World Ends With You (DS)


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I think that TWEWY will be lost among all the big name games that have come out over the last month or so. If a game is released early on in the year, I think it is at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## ebdynasty (Dec 2, 2008)

Left 4 Dead, awesome multiplayer


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 2, 2008)

Dead Space.


----------



## mew and lugia (Dec 2, 2008)

hey i am bored i guess i will try to get most postes of the day


----------



## Snooby (Dec 3, 2008)

The World Ends With You


----------



## Filter (Dec 3, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 4, 2008)

FAR CRY 2
FAR CRY 2
FAR CRY 2
FAR CRY 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love this game soooooo much.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

Disaster Day of Crisis


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 4, 2008)

MGS4:GoTP = Pwnage.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 4, 2008)

Fallout 3 without a doubt.


----------



## Svarun (Dec 4, 2008)

The World Ends With You


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 4, 2008)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## layzieyez (Dec 4, 2008)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Jax (Dec 4, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Chrono Trigger


----------



## Filter (Dec 4, 2008)

FYI Chrono Trigger will win.


----------



## Law (Dec 4, 2008)

OP should have specified new games, tbh. Do ports/remakes really count? I don't think so.

In any case, there is no "best" game of 08. There's never a best game.


----------



## Filter (Dec 4, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> OP should have specified new games, tbh. Do ports/remakes really count? I don't think so.
> 
> In any case, there is no "best" game of 08. There's never a best game.



Well a port is still a game. And if that port was released in 08 I think they should count.


----------



## shazman1984 (Dec 4, 2008)

Throno Crigger


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 4, 2008)

SSBB - period.


----------



## Alato (Dec 4, 2008)

Mother 3 Translation... Although it's not really a _new_ game...

Besides Mother 3, I don't know. I love Brawl.
I can't say what the best game is, though. TWEWY's alright, I have to play that.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 4, 2008)

I got bored playing Chrono Trigger, it wasn't all that interesting! Sorry but I don't see that winning either! I do have to say MGS fans will agree that MGS4 is going to win that BEST of 08 gaming award!


----------



## shazman1984 (Dec 5, 2008)

I take that back, I forgot Brawl came out this year!!! HaHa. Hands down baby! If i wasnt still in the unbricking process, id go play it right now!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 5, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I got bored playing Chrono Trigger, it wasn't all that interesting! Sorry but I don't see that winning either! I do have to say MGS fans will agree that MGS4 is going to win that BEST of 08 gaming award!


at least play up until the court scene, that should make you want to see the rest of the game.


I've gotta go with Brawl or Mirrors Edge


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> SSBB - period.
> QUOTE(shazman1984 @ Dec 5 2008, 08:33 PM) I take that back, I forgot Brawl came out this year!!! HaHa. Hands down baby! If i wasnt still in the unbricking process, id go play it right now!


I felt that Brawl could have been much better.

Subspace Emissary got VERY boring - it felt like a bad platformer
The character selection had about 10 decent characters when you take away clones
And half the game was stickers, trophies and stupid crap like that >_>

Sure its fun but its not the best game of the year (at least in my opinion)


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 5, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 5, 2008)

Since it's a remake.. I'll ignore Chrono Trigger.. so.. from the games that I played.. *Fallout 3*.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 5, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> darkangel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, i played brawl for like 2 weeks max.  I played melee for like 6 months.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I agree, i played brawl for like 2 weeks max.  I played melee for like 6 months.


In my opinion
Melee > 64 > Brawl

Plus the Sunspace Emissary made unlocking characters EASY as hell >_>


----------



## Dark Lord (Dec 5, 2008)

Why when I played Chrono Trigger,it will not continue play especially when I enter the time portal?Can somebody helpme?


----------



## gov78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fallout 3


----------



## Snooby (Dec 5, 2008)

where'd the list go?


----------



## updowners (Dec 5, 2008)

Dark Lord said:
			
		

> Why when I played Chrono Trigger,it will not continue play especially when I enter the time portal?Can somebody helpme?
> 
> Use the piracy fix. It should be in the cheat database file.
> 
> QUOTE(HokageNaruto @ Dec 6 2008, 05:17 AM) where'd the list go?



He probably couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> Grand Theft Auto IV



QFT


----------



## HBK (Dec 6, 2008)

TWEWY and FFIV (DS).


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm voting Age Of Empires: Mythologies, as it's the only 2008 title I expect to be buying, and generally a person only buys a game if they liked it enough to want a real one.

I'd have said Civ Rev, but the cart has no unlockables, nothing to acquire/hoard with time, essentially it's just not important to get an actual copy (even though I did buy it).

I'm hoping for a few wargames (that you will never have heard of is my guess) in 2009.


----------



## Trolly (Dec 7, 2008)

TWEWY most definitely. I've been playing Left 4 Dead an awful lot recently, and I feel like I'll never get bored of it, so perhaps that too.
I'm hoping Fallout 3 will be up there too when I play it, it seems to have gotten a few mentions on here already.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 7, 2008)

It would be to easy to just say Gears 2 or GTAIV. My pick goes to Battlefield: Bad Company. The single player was a nice diversion but the fun was really in the multiplayer!


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 9, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots.

Sold more systems then any other game this year. Even players new to the series (like myself) loved it. GOTY.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 10, 2008)

Mass Effect PC or Fallout 3 PC.

I cannot say any DS game has been truly outstanding, but there has been many good games for it this year.  In fact, probably the best year for DS gaming.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 10, 2008)

TWEWY (DS), Fable 2 (360) and Fallout 3 (PC).


----------



## Dark (Dec 10, 2008)

Crisis core : Final Fantasy


----------



## Prime (Dec 11, 2008)

Hm...

I'd say Gears of war 2. But dead space comes just a close second.


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

Chrono trigger ofcourse!


----------

